# Gap Theory/Fall of Satan books?



## thistle93 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi! Even if do not agree with it any books you know of that touch on gap theory and/or when fall of Satan occurred? What is your view of the two topics? Biblical basis. Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## earl40 (Sep 14, 2012)

> thistle93 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if do not agree with it any books you know of that touch on gap theory and/or when fall of Satan occurred?
> ...



I assure you Satan did indeed fall a long time ago. jk


----------



## rookie (Sep 14, 2012)

The only gap between the first and second verse is about a 1/2 inch...depending on your bible...
There is no indication on how long Adam and Eve were in the garden before the fall happened with them. Most of us (including myself) assume the fall happened days after the creation. It could have very well happened decades after. Plenty of time for Lucifer to excercise his pride.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 14, 2012)

rookie said:


> The only gap between the first and second verse is about a 1/2 inch...depending on your bible...
> There is no indication on how long Adam and Eve were in the garden before the fall happened with them. Most of us (including myself) assume the fall happened days after the creation. It could have very well happened decades after. Plenty of time for Lucifer to excercise his pride.



Though "that serpent of old" may indicate that his fall happened a long long time ago.


----------



## rookie (Sep 14, 2012)

earl40 said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > The only gap between the first and second verse is about a 1/2 inch...depending on your bible...
> ...



Long long time ago is still within the time of creation..is it not?


----------



## ReformedFordham (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello everybody. This is my first post here. 

I have heard some speculate that the actual fall of Lucifer was the offering of the fruit to eve.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 14, 2012)

rookie said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > rookie said:
> ...



Indeed it is.  The period of time is the debate. How far back do we call someone a heritic? 10,000, 20,000, 100,000 a billion?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know if the Heavens and Earth were created and then were there for a long time before God said, "Let there be light", or were they just there for 12 hours or so.

The possibility is that the creation of the natural Heavens and Earth, and God's Heaven, was long before God began to form and to fill the natural Heavens and Earth on the Six Days.

The first day involved the creation of days.

But I don't buy the stuff about fossilisation, etc, happening in the Gap.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello Matthew,

A decent book on the gap theory would be, _Unformed and unfilled: A critique of the gap theory_: Weston W Fields: 9780964165908: Amazon.com . He also talks about the fall of Satan. This book was first published by P&R, who then released the copyright to the present publisher.

A good book on the Biblical data re Satan would be, Amazon.com: _Satan Cast Out: A Study in Biblical Demonology_ (9780851512341): Frederick S. Leahy . This is published by Banner of Truth. It doesn't go into great detail re when Satan fell (for Leahy sticks strictly with Scripture), but analyzes the available data.


----------



## Humble_penitent (Sep 14, 2012)

ReformedFordham said:


> Hello everybody. This is my first post here.
> 
> I have heard some speculate that the actual fall of Lucifer was the offering of the fruit to eve.



Just a reminder but the idea that Lucifer=Satan may be a common view, but it is not found in Scripture. People read Satan into Isaiah 14:12


----------

